# Short down youngsters



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know what genetic factors can cause short down in babies. I have two in a nest that are a week old and the down on them is very short and sparse. It seems to me I read somewhere that dilute will cause this. But I don't think any of my birds carry dilute. I could wrong but I haven't seen any evidence of it in the past. Are there other factors which could be at work? Thanks inadvance.

Loonecho


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dilute and almond. http://mail.sumnercomm.net/~rmangile/Pigeons/DownType.html


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Becky, that was a very informative article.

Loonecho


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a pair of trentons that are that way, and they mature very slow.
Dave


----------

